# Best and worst features of your motorhome



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

If this has been done before forgive me but what are the best and worst features of your motorhome...

PS reliability, build quality etc don't count, we are talking about features.

Motorhome: 2006 Autocruise Starfire EL
Best feature: Folding wall washroom system, genius!
Worst feature: Window blinds that wrinkle when you fold them!


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Bessacarr E745.

Best Feature 2 Large single beds (which means we have the van to ourselves) and a huge bathroom with room to swing 2 cats.
Worst feature. Havent honestly come across one yet in three years. 
Havent seen a van at any of the shows yet that has a layout that would suit us better. Cringe at some of the uncomfortable seating arrangements for chilling in the evenings.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Lunar Champ H590

Best: fixed double bed
Worst : limited room around washroom entrance area


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Best = fixed double bed
Worst = miss the luton on our last van as I liked spying out from the window upstairs!



Hey Tony - will miss you on Sunday as crosing early hours Monday but enjoy your hols and will look out for you. Never know , may see you on return crossing?
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Best feature*

Hi

The best.....

The fixed double bed

The worst.....

Swifts version of a crockery rack (going to the tip unless anyone wants it)

Rusky n Oscar


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Best n worst*

I need to cheat and add the following.....(best)

Outside locker for the hose/cables etc

Dual fuel hob

You see, I can say good things about a Swift now and again!

Rusky n Oscar


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

CI Riviera delux 2000 model

Best = Electric step that retracts when ignition turned on

Worst = No place to secure the over cab bed ladder when in use, it just rests in place


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Best: Outside is really small and neat
Worst: Inside is really small and neat


Frank


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Best. Marking up what I want in MMM
Worst. Not having one!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Best - Garage to store all the junk & clutter

Worst - Wash basin too small and loo roll right next to it which gets splashed with water.

Trevor


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Swift 630L

best: 6 seatbelts for a six berth van (only when grandkids with us)
best: large rear lounge to lounge..and relax (when on our own)

worst: not having separate shower...really miss that as we had in previous 600S

Lyn


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

best points, bedroom with single beds,separated by door from living area.very large bathroom area.
worst points. being recognized without being able to see who waves to us.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm going to cheat and have two goes:

CI Riviera 181
Best: All-round solid feeling
Worst: Rear lounge too small to, er, lounging

Bessacarr E695
Best: Fabulous layout suits us down to the ground
Worst: Low headroom in luton (but then we don't ever sleep in it!)


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

Elddis Eclipse

Best - being in her!

Worst - Not being in her!


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Suntor Autostratus EB.
Best: Big rear lounge  , Comfy luton.
Worst: Shower rubbish, & only 23 mpg!!  
Cheers Creaky.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Adria Coral 660SP

Best: Huge Garage and comfy over garage bed

Worst: Poor access to underseat storage/fusebox.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Autosleepers Pollensa (Pug)

Best: spacious living area, big windows, good flexibility with dinette / sofa
Worst: everything else is just too damned small; very limited external locker space

Gerald


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Knaus Sun Ti 650 ME

Best feature - two large single beds at rear make up into one full width huge double

Worst feature (and a proper "pain") - just one door to access full width garage.

PilgrimPhil


----------

